# Celtics sign Terrence Williams



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/2013/02/terrence_willia.html




> DENVER -- Terrence Williams joined the Celtics for their morning shootaround here Tuesday, but he's currently awaiting a letter of clearance from his former team in China before he can begin playing with the Celtics.
> 
> Until that process is completed, Williams, whom the Celtics signed to a 10-day contract Monday, cannot participate in basketball activities with his new team.
> 
> ...


I like the move, since it's only a 10-day contract. Williams is a guy who's always had the potential to be a meaningful player in the NBA, so it'll be good to get a look at where he's at and if the team can develop him. If nothing else, he'll be able to soak up some minutes and possessions for a few games while the team's shorthanded.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I really, really like this move. T-Will has some talent even if he hasn't been able to put it together. The C's might not need so much a pure PG as just another player to handle the ball and move it around. Williams might be able to play that Paul Pierce pseudo-PG role off the bench if he can prove his worth.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Technically speaking doesn't this news belong in this thread? :bsmile:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

The guys have a lot of talent. Maybe being around professionals like KG and Pierce can affect him in some way ? 

If he works out,its a great move. If not, its only ten days... 

This is the kind of move a winning franchise should make. Low risk/big reward.


----------



## BIGDIMITRI007 (Mar 12, 2013)

T-Will is playing well today against the bobcats, so it was a pretty good signing


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

He's only played one minute so far today. :laugh:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That's why he looked good. In extended time he still sucks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

This guy is infuriating. His body was built to be a high-level NBA utility guy but he's got no understanding of the game.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

....and, some crazy how, he's now our first guard off the bench. Nobody on the Celtics has made me this nervous on offense since Tony Allen left town.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Fresh off of working his way into the rotation for playoff team, Williams gets arrested for threatening his kids' mother with a gun. Classy guy.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

At least she was in no danger.


----------

